# good for now



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

i posted in the new member section, but thought id update here. 
i have a 12 yr male gr. he has been getting down in the hind end. the dr. said the xrays shows he has severe arthritus. three weekends ago when i woke up he couldnt get up, he tried, but just couldnt get up. my wife and i layed on the floor with him for hours dreading the drive to the vet, when we felt ready we left, we didnt want to but the cycle of life has to come to an end sometime. the dr gave us some anti-inflamitories and some pain pills. he was up and around the next day. one week later he did the same thing, and we went through the same thing. the dr said that he wasnt looking good, but they will have good days and bad days. we took him home and he was fine for a couple of days. we shaved his rear end cause he couldnt stay in the pooping position for too long and was constantly getting it on himself, he looks so funny with it gone. he stoped eating his canidae (four days in total) and just had a look in his eyes of distance. on the second day of not eating his gums were real pale, not eating and the gums were the signs for me. i prepared a place in our flower garden ( im not in shape and digging that big of a hole was a chore ), and today was supposed to be his day. yesterday when he woke up, he followed me everywhere as usual, he went up and down the stairs just fine ( i was carying him the day before ) and he even walked around the yard. today he was even peppier. he played with the 2 yr old like he used to and all day he had "spirit" back in his eyes. i have him started on a pre-packaged raw diet (holistic im not sure of the brand ) and he gobbled it up so quick, it wasnt even unthawed yet, i wanted to give him more but i didnt want him to overdue it. im so happy i cant even begin to explain. but i know the cycle of life for him is nearing the end. i just hope that the signs will be clearer the next go around, i dont want him to suffer, but i dont want to put him down just cause he had a bad day. ( "lord i pray for wisdom in this matter and i pray for a quick release of suffering from my bubby, Marvin" )
P.S. if any of you have seen these signs and care to coment, please do. im real about it, so dont be scared to lay it down.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think that he is not ready to let go yet. Having happy days and playing, eating and that sparkle in his eyes is all signs that he is not ready. One thing you might consider to get for his bad days, is a harness. I got one for my senior Beau and it was a life saver. www.helpemup.com It can be worn all the time and is padded so it doesnt make sores. He sounds like he is still got some of good days left in him. I think they tell us when they are ready. Marvin is a gorgeous boy and looks like a regal soul.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh what a beautiful boy he is! I have not been through this particular issue with my dogs. So I don't have a lot of knowledge here. For me it came down to what is the quality of life going to be for my girl if I keep her alive. My girl had heart problems in the end. She was having problems breathing and I just knew it was time to let her go. 

No one can really tell you when the time is right. It is a very personal thing between you and you dog. All we can hope to do is offer advice and guidance. It sounds to me like you have the wisdom already. I know it sounds stupid, but you'll know when it is time. You'll feel it in you gut and in your heart. That being said... Don't give up on a dog who's not ready to give up himself.

I hope Marvin has many, many more good days. BeauShel offered some good advice. Anything you can do that will help him be more comfortable and get around a little better is a good thing.


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

My 2nd retriever Luther went off his back end he was a very large dog also in length and the vet said he had a degenetarive spine disorder and he had attacks then rally back to life then one day he went down and was in distress so i am afraid that was that he was aged 12.Couldnt see him soldier on any longer.I believe Golden Retrievers are very sensitive and know they are unwell but try to fool you into thinking they are ok.Lovely dogs they are i wouldnt have any other type.I wish you well as its very horrid to see them ill.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Its always been the eating, or rather not eating that usually was the first clue the end was approaching. Not eating anything - treats, cat food, special food, etc. Then when it seemed like the light went out of their eyes, we always know it was close. I know we all always want to make the choice at the "right" time - not too early and certainly not too late. Trust yourselves. Its never easy, but there'll usually be a point where you know. Enjoy these days and take lots and lots of pictures. We cherish the pictures we took in the last days of our Annie's life.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

i cant believe how kind this site is. i have never been to a more caring site, but being in automibile forums, what do you expect. thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

aww hope the good days are more often. I agree with other things factoring into play. Quality of life - like eating and drinking. I know we had a dog when I was younger that had something about the same - I think they gave her a shot of something that helped ...but she had bad days as well. When her bad started over taking the good and she was no longer having very many good days we made that hard choice. But every situation is different.

You'll know. and you should try a harness for the bad days. Sometimes just "getting up and moving around for the first ten minutes is hard" and it gets easier. I think if it's just the hips and not constant I would watch and listen to my golden - I think they let you know.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm going through this with my Toby, to a lesser extent, but I do find he has good days and bad days. On the bad days, my heart breaks but then he'll have a couple of good ones and I know it's not his time yet.
Toby has the help em up harness, it's wonderful. Highly recommend it.
Also, has your vet started him on adequan injections? Those can be very helpful for older dogs, too. You can do them at home, they can be done under the skin rather than in a muscle. Both my old guys are getting them now.
Is he on any pain pills like rimadyl, etc? Also can make a world of difference. As a last resort, they can put him on prednisone.
Don't resist using drugs with him at this point. It's better for him to live 6 quality months rather than 12 horrible ones. I can tell from your caring original post that you agree with that.
Keep us updated on how he's doing!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My thoughts are this: You took him in to the vets, got a NSAID and probably Tramadol. You saw the good/bad days, the wax & wane of arthritis. Then he stops eating. I think the NSAID screwed up his system making him not want to eat. Even if you did not see blood in the stool that does not mean damage has/had been done. 4 days go by and he recovered from that and felt better again.

Do your dog a favor and keep him off the NSAID's. Find a IVAS certified acupuncturist in your area and you will be surprised how much it can help. Both myself and others here have been through having their dog have a problem with NSAID's and tried acupuncture. Our dogs are NSAID free and get around just fine.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Pwrstrk, you had me tearing up reading your post, and then I was so happy that he rallied and let you know it wasn't time.

It's so hard watching them get old, watching them have pain. I've been there. I can tell you, when the time IS here, you will have no doubt. It will wrench your heart, but you will know you're doing what your dog needs, what he's asking you to do.

But in the meantime, I hope you have many more good days. I agree with Golden Camper that the not eating might have been the painkiller - they can be really hard on the system. Please let us know how he's doing... (and he is beautiful, by the way!).


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Reading this whole thread makes me tear up! I have never been to where you are, and i imagine, once that time comes, it's going to kill me... but i agree with the people who said you will know for sure. It will be in your heart. For now, lots and lots of love and spend as much time with him as you can.

In my thoughts.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

the past three days have been very good. yesterday he was barking and howling at me for food in the pm, jogging, prancing, and had a beautiful look IN him. we went to bed last night, he kept putting his head on my chest, but he wouldnt sit still. i thought it was awesome that he was sleeping with us all night long and not just the when we fall asleep get down routine. this morning he was down again, that is why he didnt get out of bed, he couldnt. he wont eat, he is panting, his gums are cold and pale again ( i touch his gums to see if blood recirculates, there is no color change, they just stay pale), the distance is back in his eyes. i havent given him the tremadol for two days, but he has been on the antiinflamitory. he was perfectly fine when we went to bed, or so i thought anyway.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I too gave adequan injections for my older golden and they really helped - Metacam for a anti-inflammatory/pain relief as needed (they didn;t tolerate Rimadyl or that other common one well - spiked their liver enzymes and/or caused vomiting)

Has he been checked (ultrasound) for cancer?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Marvin is gorgeous.

We certainly understand how happy you are to still have him with you.

I am one of the members who recently tried a holistic vet out of sheer desperation. Copper's last visit to his ortho vet was not encouraging at all. Arthritis in his hips, shoulders and spine. Some sort of neuroligical involvement suspected too since his gait was very disjointed. He had been on Rimadyl for about 5 months and started bleeding that week so I had to stop it. The ortho vet said we could start prednisone which would shorten his life, but I agree that shorter and better is to be preferred.
That was about a month ago.

He started getting acupuncture and laser light treatment the following week and it has made a huge difference. He gets up and gets around really well. He ran away Friday and spent the night hiking the mountain behind my house.:uhoh: I swear I don't know how the needles and lights work, but they sure have made my senior feel like a pup again.:uhoh: You could just give it a try and see if it helps. I don't think it could hurt in any way.

Whatever you choose, I hope you get some more quality time with your boy. The harness is/has been used by quite a few members and would help you assist him.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

not ultrasound but xrays. dr said everything looked ok except for the arthritus. one thing i forgot to talk about was his iron gut. yesterday morning he pooped another sock out, that makes more than ten this year. when the snow cleard this year and it was time to mow, i picked up 12 socks. we put our laundry away so he dont get anything, but sometimes he still gets a sock. he loves trash, so ive always told him that we are going to bury him in the landfill, i think that is where he would be the happiest, but i kid. i have said since he was a pup that he will die because of something he eats, but i dont think the sock did this to him, just a story.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I posted before I saw this morning's post from you. I am so sorry Marvin is having a bad day.
I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

pwrstrk02 said:


> not ultrasound but xrays. dr said everything looked ok except for the arthritus. one thing i forgot to talk about was his iron gut. yesterday morning he pooped another sock out, that makes more than ten this year. when the snow cleard this year and it was time to mow, i picked up 12 socks. we put our laundry away so he dont get anything, but sometimes he still gets a sock. he loves trash, so ive always told him that we are going to bury him in the landfill, i think that is where he would be the happiest, but i kid. i have said since he was a pup that he will die because of something he eats, but i dont think the sock did this to him, just a story.


Ahh - that might explain the lack of appetite  Belly full of sock.

I think I would request an ultrasound so you can at least rule out a few things .. like more socks! 2 of my dogs carry them around if they can and then tempt each other into a game of tug - good bye socks but at least then rarely swallow much 

BTW: I can also second acupuncture and holistic treatments for arthritis and other mobility problems - in addition to the metacam listed above, for a long time my Rowdy did very well with Reiki, acupuncture, chiropractic, water therapy etc -


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

With the pale gums has the vet ruled out internal bleeding due to the nsaid? I'd try something besides the nsaid unless he doesn't recoup from this bad day. 
Poor boy, he is gorgeous.I am so sorry. We have been there.

One thing: I ,myself have very bad days with my chronic illnesses where I don't feel like eating, moving etc. I'm not ready to go yet.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> With the pale gums has the vet ruled out internal bleeding due to the nsaid? I'd try something besides the nsaid unless he doesn't recoup from this bad day.
> Poor boy, he is gorgeous.I am so sorry. We have been there.
> 
> One thing: I ,myself have very bad days with my chronic illnesses where I don't feel like eating, moving etc. I'm not ready to go yet.


 
What Deb said is so important. Has he had a CBC? He could be anemic or bleeding internally.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

the vet did say that it is one of two things, his heart or the bleeding ( pancreas?). either way they are terminal, arent they?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry he's having a bad day, and I agree the sock may have depressed his appetite! 
I know you said you haven't given him the tramadol for 2 days, I can't give it to my Toby at all. He doesn't want to eat, and is very lethargic, and can't poop right when he's on it. It takes a few days for it to clear out of his system.

I hope your sweet boy starts to feel a little better as the day goes on. It's also possible he overdid it a bit yesterday, that happens to my Toby as well. If he has a couple good days, he'll go out in the yard and get carried away, and then the next day he's really a mess.

Thoughts are with you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

not necessarily, they can maintain dogs for a couple of years with heart medicines, with a very good quality of life.



pwrstrk02 said:


> the vet did say that it is one of two things, his heart or the bleeding ( pancreas?). either way they are terminal, arent they?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so very sorry that Marvin is down again today. The pale gums is the symptom that would worry me. Have you asked your vet about hemangiosarcoma, a cancer that many goldens develop? It causes internal bleeding (pale gums are a sign of this), which can be slow or fast. I have known dogs who acted almost puppy-like even as a terminal illness was affecting them. You may want to have an ultrasound done to see exactly what's going on; hemangiosarcoma can affect virtually any bodily organ. Fingers crossed that you get more quality time with your lovely dog.....


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

I made an apointment for acupuncture. The holistic vet gave me such hope along with a lot of reviews on Here about acupuncture. Hopefuly I can retire this thread in a week or two.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

retired/ 08-21-10 R.I.P. big guy.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss..


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry.

Run swiftly at the bridge Marvin


----------

